

Does Facebook copyright "white text on blue background"? - kentnguyen
http://twitpic.com/5ix6x4/full

======
jeffool
I absolutely get the craziness of the claim. But given it's listed fifth of
five claims they take issue with (others being outright trademark
infringement,) I imagine they really only care about it in congruency with the
others.

I doubt (hope?) that even a giant like Facebook would go after every person
who uses lowercase white text on a blue background.

(That said, I've never used the app in question. I'm assuming the other
claims, not referenced in the post, have a ring of truth?)

~~~
fwdbureau
But they won't sue every person, this applies only in the context of a
facebook-related app, which is probably not completely unreasonable to ask

------
mikemaccana
Reading the article, clearly they're trying to prevent confusion between
facebook api apps and facebook. So no. flagged for linkbait title.

------
andycroll
Looks to me like they are paving the way for the Facebook iPad app by try to
reduce any risk of confusion between non-official apps.

------
mooism2
Trademarks are not copyrights.

